# Bars leak c16 disaster?



## 93sentra190K (Aug 23, 2010)

Bought 93 Sentra from my dad. He had me replace his water pump for him prior to purchaseing it. I didn't realize it but he had someone put Bars Leak C16 in the cooliing system when the water pump first started leaking, says he drove it almost 2 months afterward before it started leaking badly again. Thought it was all good after I replaced the water pump for him. *After doing that job I just wanted to get away from there!* He called me and said the radiator fan wasn't working, said they wanted too much, said I could have it for $500, just get it out of there. Pulled it home with tow bar, ran it until water was boiling out of overflow. The upper radiator hose was hot as Hades, the lower wasn't even hardly warm. Pulled the thermostat, *thermostat was glued shut with what looked like a bead of brownish black epoxy*.  BARS LEAK C16! Flushed Radiator, block and heator core with hose, radiator both ways, water seemed to flow all directions with no problem. Installed new thermostat after testing it in pan of water, *SAME PROBLEM!* Boiled back out over flow but lower hose wasn't hot, heat out of heater core:wtf: Pulled thermostat *ran without thermostat, everything fine, didn't get hot enough to turn on the one working radiator fan, heat out of heater core, both hoses hot.* Flushed with hose some more, didn't see any lose debree out of anything, pulled thermostat again works great in pan?????????????????


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

It sounds like you need to bleed the air out of the system. There is likely a large pocket of air traped at the thermostat and so it never gets hot enough to open. Look for a air bleed screw on top of the intake manifold.


----------



## 93sentra190K (Aug 23, 2010)

Will do that tomorrow, isn't that what the wiggle valve on the OE thermostat is for, to let the air bleed out? I put a tight sealing bottle with end cut out in the mouth of the radiator to raise the water level at radiator mouth, squeezed the hoses, raised the rpm's till I stopped getting bubbles, maybe that isn't enough?


----------



## 93sentra190K (Aug 23, 2010)

I wouldn't have thought there would be coolant in the intake manifold, does it get that hot all the way up there?


----------



## 93sentra190K (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay, found the bleeder, passenger side of lower intake manifold, fitting with small rubber hose attached to it, bolt on top of fitting unscrews out of top of fitting, didn't seem like that much air came out but it did the trick:idhitit:

Thanks for info on coolant, cooling system bleeder location


----------

